# Give-away bike



## prewarmachine (May 4, 2019)

The nephew's montessori does an auction to raise money for school supplies.  So after 3 weeks of hard work, this little gal is going to go to a little kiddo and hopefully bring a little $ for the school.  Here is the 3 week restoration before and after.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2019)

That's a really nice sidewalk bike all fixed up. Hope it brings a good price after all that hard work put into it.

Dave


----------



## Sven (May 4, 2019)

That came out great!


----------



## Brutuskend (May 4, 2019)

looks brand new  but better than the majority of "new" new bikes.


----------



## prewarmachine (May 4, 2019)

Thanks guys!  It was a hard fought battle getting it ready in time.  She sold for $160 which should help buy at least some supplies for the school


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 6, 2019)

You proved him right again!


----------



## blincoe (May 6, 2019)

its not a Schwinn though...


----------



## prewarmachine (May 6, 2019)

It's a Huffy dressed in Schwinn clothing haha


----------



## GTs58 (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Saving Tempest (May 7, 2019)

prewarmachine said:


> It's a Huffy dressed in Schwinn clothing haha




Same thing now....


----------

